# ASUS Smart Gesture



## C.C.[ASUS] (21. August 2012)

Frisch aus dem R&D von ASUS: Smart Gesture
Mit Smart Gesture ersetzt ASUS den Touchpad Treiber vom Touchpad Hersteller.
Das Ziel der Software ist es die Zufriedenheit des Kunden und Nutzbarkeit des Touchpads zu verbessern.
Die Software unterstützt ausschließlich sogenannte Clickpads, wie Sie z.B. bei der UX-Serie, N6-Serie vorkommen.

Ein Fingerfunktionen:
Auswählen, Aktivieren und Ziehen

Zwei Fingerfunktionen:
Rechtsklickmenü zeigen, Scrollen, Zoomen, Drehen

Drei Fingerfunktionen:
Seiten navigation, Laufende Anwendungen anzeigen (Windowskey + Tab), Desktop zeigen

Damit ihr Smart Gesture nutzen könnt müsst ihr (a) ein *Clickpad* haben (b) das aktuelle ATK Package installieren.

Download 1: ATK Package
Download 2: ASUS SmartGesture

Die Installation muss über die install.bat erfolgen - eine Treiber Deinstallation vom Touchpad-Treiber ist nicht nötig.


----------

